# How much food



## Ell-son (Jan 26, 2015)

How much dried complete food should I be feeding my 18 wk old puppy, he weighs approx 11lbs? I currently feed him 2 a day but only feed him 75g each time and I'm begining to think that this is not enough. Many thanks. ell.


----------

